# Wing Chun Dummy



## kenposcum (Sep 14, 2002)

Q:  What are the physical specifications for a traditional Wing Chun/Tsun Dummy?

A:  Usually between 5'6" and 6'2", anywhere from 130 to 250 lbs., and make sure it's got a big mouth.

Hee hee hee!


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 17, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!!!! You must know some WT/WC guys


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 17, 2002)

:rofl: 
.........enough said.
Michael


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 18, 2002)

A: Usually between 5'6" and 6'3", about 130 to 250lbs., always leaning backwards, stiff as wood, and make sure it's got a big mouth.


----------

